# Are all Cash and Carries trade only?



## theoneill (11 Jun 2008)

Sorry if this is a really stupid question.

  I had the bright idea of buying some key non perishable domestic items in bulk from a C&C and using the supermarket for food etc… 

  However as far as I can tell most C&C’s are trade only, are there any C&C’s that the ordinary Joe can purchase from?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

Bear in mind that the likes of _Lidl _and _Aldi _for comparable own brand stock can be cheaper than _C&Cs _for big brands. I guess that's why you often see people from restaurants/cafes stocking up on certain staple items there (e.g. tinned goods, bread etc.) even though the stores technically have a policy against this as far as I know (or maybe it's just against the purchase and resale in original form of their goods?).


----------



## Nairb (11 Jun 2008)

Most C&Cs will accept trade from the public. Some, such as musgraves require you to produce a membership card but most have no issue as long as you're paying upfront.


----------



## theoneill (11 Jun 2008)

Nairb said:


> Most C&Cs will accept trade from the public. Some, such as musgraves require you to produce a membership card but most have no issue as long as you're paying upfront.



 That's great news, myself and a few mates were thinking about this even if there is a minimum spend we can spread it.


----------



## tech3 (11 Jun 2008)

I use musgrave and they are strictly card only.unless you are vat reg. the cash and carry can be a waste of time.I can buy most of the same products cheaper in sainsburys.you might think you are saving at the time of purchase but when you add on the vat  (which is added at the till  and not displayed in the price) you  might discover you can buy most items for the same price or less in your local supermarket.


----------



## tara83 (12 Jun 2008)

Do other c&C besides Musgraves do frozen party foods- spring rolls, mini quiches etc in bulk.  Looking to buy these for a party.


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Jun 2008)

The type of small local shops who purchase from cash & carrys can only generate  reasonable margins on their sales if they charge high "convenience store" prices. 

For that reason, I would be surprised if cash & carrys are charging much less than Tesco or Dunnes, whose higher margins are generally based on getting volume discounts from suppliers, bypassing the cash & carry middlemen altogether. 

If anything, I would expect Lidl to be cheaper for almost everything, except goods on occasional special offer prices in the cash & carry.


----------



## theoneill (12 Jun 2008)

Good point, maybe a trip to Lidl makes more sense


----------



## Vanilla (12 Jun 2008)

I remember a few years back before the likes of Aldi, Lidl etc people used to have to get their local Peace Commissioner to sign a form to say they were operating a B&B and then they would get the membership card for the local cash 'n carry. Nowadays no problem with serving public but as above stated you'd do just as well in the likes of Lidl provided you don't want branded produce.


----------



## oddwire (13 Jun 2008)

As a convenience store owner, agree with the above posts about going to Dunnes, Lidl etc to stock up.  Take advantage of 2 for 1 offers etc and stock up then.  I have a friend who fills her trolley with things like Domestos when that's on offer as it's non perishable and she would be buying it in her weekly shop anyway...

Tara83 -  If you are looking to stock up on frozen party food, talk to your local shop.  I've often done this kind of thing for customers / friends either at cost price or with very little mark up.  Most deli suppliers carry these lines and any shop with a deli will be getting deliveries once or twice a week anyway so it's no major problem to add a few more bits on so long as they will be collected quickly.


----------



## Guest117 (13 Jun 2008)

Oddwire is on the ball

I have a C&C card but stopped using it for non perish items as it was dearer than LiDL etc. If you can afford it buy stuff when on offer as he suggests. I have a large utility room which is constantly overstocked with kitchen roll detergents etc. Great savings to be had if you look out for 2 for 1 bargains etc and fill the trolley. Needs a little cashflow I suppose


----------



## mcaul (17 Jun 2008)

Very little difference in price unless you are on one of their discount programs - you'll need to be purchasing 50k + per year to start getting discount.

Example of pricing - 24 cans coke 10.30 + VAT @ 21% (€12.45 / 52c each)
Current special offer in Super Valu - €5.50 (23c each)

Basically not worth it unless for convienence.


----------

